# Gorilla Cart Size



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I just got this load of mulch from Chipdrop.com for $40 and am looking at replacing my tow behind 6p cart with a gorilla cart.









I am looking at getting the 10 cu ft. cart so that way I can make less trips back and forth. Would it be to much for me to pull by hand? I ask this because I like to get up early on the weekends when my two young kids are still sleeping and get yard work done. I don't want to wake them or my neighbors by making any extra noise by using my lawn tractor.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have the 10 cu ft. cart and pull it by hand full of sand. I would think you would have no issues doing it with mulch.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you for posting about chipdrop I was unfamiliar.

I would go with a big cart if it is too much to pull full by hand on tour terrain you don't have to fill it and bigger cart is likely taller tires which will help it roll over bumps and such. Of course then you also have the big cart for when you can pull with the lawn tractor or 4wheeler.

@Redtwin may I presume your lawn is pretty flat from applications of said sand? My lawn is so lumpy I can have trouble with things much lighter than 10 cu.ft. of sand.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Thank you for posting about chipdrop I was unfamiliar.
> 
> I would go with a big cart if it is too much to pull full by hand on tour terrain you don't have to fill it and bigger cart is likely taller tires which will help it roll over bumps and such. Of course then you also have the big cart for when you can pull with the lawn tractor or 4wheeler.
> 
> @Redtwin may I presume your lawn is pretty flat from applications of said sand? My lawn is so lumpy I can have trouble with things much lighter than 10 cu.ft. of sand.


Yes, my lawn is pretty flat but I have been pulling the cart full of sand through very sandy ground and it is doable. The larger tires make it totally possible but could be an issue if you had to pull it up any sort of incline. I would think you could load it up with mulch though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I find the gorilla carts very easy to pull.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Thank you for posting about chipdrop I was unfamiliar.
> 
> I would go with a big cart if it is too much to pull full by hand on tour terrain you don't have to fill it and bigger cart is likely taller tires which will help it roll over bumps and such. Of course then you also have the big cart for when you can pull with the lawn tractor or 4wheeler.


This is the second delivery I have received using Chipdrop.com. The quality of the mulch was nearly the same. It looks to be mostly double ground. I wish it consisted of more hardwood but for the price and quantity I am really happy. This will probably be my go to for my backyard from now on and get better mulch(double ground hard wood premium) for my front yard mainly for the naturally darker color.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Keep air in the tires and they're even easier to pull. Fun fact I learned.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have the 4cu ft and it's enough for my neighborhood suburb size yard. These carts also take up a lot of space, so something to keep in mind for storage.

For your size yard, 10cu ft sounds good. Mulch shouldn't be heavy to pull by hand.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I have the 4cu ft and it's enough for my neighborhood suburb size yard. These carts also take up a lot of space, so something to keep in mind for storage.
> 
> For your size yard, 10cu ft sounds good. Mulch shouldn't be heavy to pull by hand.


I have 6 cu ft JD cart but it seems small for my needs. I have to spread close to 15 cu yds just to do my backyard.  So anything I can do to make it more efficient I am all for. With a 10 cu ft cart I will be able to transport a lot more mulch each trip.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I have the 7 cu ft Gorilla Cart. Absolutely love it. Built well. The tires are awesome. Handle is comfortable. Tub seems reasonably indestructible.

Like @DuncanMcDonuts mentioned...it is a beast. It takes up a large footprint. I think there was a thread on storage ideas where some folks suggested hanging it in a hook, etc...
While hanging it would at least get it off the floor, it just creates a different storage issue in my situation.
Still, it is worth the storage issues. It's an awesome cart.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I have the 10 ft.³ heavy duty one. I moved 25 yards of dirt and 30 yards of wood chips building a play set this summer with it. It's a workhorse.

No problem pulling wood chips. Fill that thing with dirt it pulled OK but it was kind of tiring by hand. I hauled six loads and said screw it I'm buying a four wheeler lol.

Made moving everything a heck of a lot easier. It's a beast of cart


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Love my cart, had it for years...leave it outside...still great.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I just picked up the 10 cu ft cart on Sunday and spread some mulch for a couple hours. Moving up from a 6 cu ft pull behind to a 10 cu ft cart has cut down the number of trips I have to make, it was easier than I thought to pull even with my 6 yo daughter on top  and very maneuverable. It lives up to the reputation here.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I figured it would work out well for you with pulling mulch. I personally don't like the way it dumps but it is a very sturdy cart.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I figured it would work out well for you with pulling mulch. I personally don't like the way it dumps but it is a very sturdy cart.


It does not go quite 90 degrees when dumping. I have to pull some of the mulch out with my hands or foot. I plan to use it for a leveling project this summer, if I do just my front I am thinking I will be moving about 9 tons of sand and if I do the whole yard it may be closer to 20 tons. I hope the cart holds up.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It will hold up. I used it to move well over 25 yards of sand last season using my riding lawn mower to pull it. I've probably moved at least 10 yards this year with a front lawn renovation I am working on.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> It will hold up. I used it to move well over 25 yards of sand last season using my riding lawn mower to pull it. I've probably moved at least 10 yards this year with a front lawn renovation I am working on.


Nice. I just checked out your Lawn Journal. Your yard looks amazing! I have similar sized yard and my hats off to you for how good you have it looking.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > It will hold up. I used it to move well over 25 yards of sand last season using my riding lawn mower to pull it. I've probably moved at least 10 yards this year with a front lawn renovation I am working on.
> ...


Thank you! I'm looking forward to getting the front looking respectable. I envy your 1600; I'm still using a 1000 and it takes a while sometimes if I do double cuts.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


I put the wrong mower down in my profile. :dumb: I actually have a 1000. But I got a great deal on it when I picked it up last year. It was inoperable and got it for $100. I drained the fuel and cleaned the carb. It runs great. I love using it over the cal trimmer as it does not transmit engine vibrations and the stripes it lays down are amazing. I would love to get a 1600 or a triplex. The one thing I do like about the Cal Trimmer is I can change the HOC a lot faster which is great if I have not been on top of cutting it or come back from vacation.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I love my 1000 as well. I got a great deal on it as well. I just picked up a Flex21 from auction and didn't get nearly as good of a deal. It's going to need a new bedbar and bedknife but will be a great backup if I have to do maintenance on the GM1000 in mid-season.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I figured it would work out well for you with pulling mulch. I personally don't like the way it dumps but it is a very sturdy cart.
> ...


It will hold up. I think it dumps better than most other alternatives. I will say, with a full cart, the loads of topsoil I did were pretty heavy. Mine goes to 90 pretty much. if anything stayed in the cart it was because it was piled up at the bottom. It was easy enough to pullout by hand for me or just start driving with the 4wheeler and it would empty.

Many of the other carts I looked at didn't have the capacity or the dump was more of a partial tilt. there was a polar one i think that had capacity, but the weight rating didn't match. with dirt it would have been like a quarter of a cart, which defeats the purpose of a larger cart for me.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I love my 1000 as well. I got a great deal on it as well. I just picked up a Flex21 from auction and didn't get nearly as good of a deal. It's going to need a new bedbar and bedknife but will be a great backup if I have to do maintenance on the GM1000 in mid-season.


How does the cut from the flex compare with the 1000?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

wiread said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Great to know. It has been a great cart so far. I am looking forward to using it for many years to come. I almost want to built a tow behind sprayer on it. But leveling and some other projects are going to come first.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I haven't complained too much about the dumping mechanism because they were one of the few carts that actually did it so that's a plus. The large tires make pulling heavy loads easy. I had my 15-year-old daughter pulling very full loads of sand for me yesterday and she did just fine. They are extremely well made and I love the option to pull by hand or with a mower/ATV.

Side note: I haven't mowed with the Flex21 yet because it needed a little maintenance. I replaced the bed bar and bedknife last night so it will be getting a back lap soon and test cut. I'll post a comparison once I get it rolling.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I got the 6 CU Ft. Version. I used it for 4 tons of sand last year and I currently use it to get firewood from the wood pile and bring it up close to the house. I paid 130 on Amazon and it was well worth it. I'll be doing another big level job this year and it's the only way.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It took two smaller ones to move the 10 cf version full of sand but it's one tough wagon!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you @Theycallmemrr 
Yesterday I got a chipdrop delivery thanks to you making me aware of it.
Stuff I got is pretty nice, plan is to put a deep layer in the veggie garden.
Trouble is the puppy thinks it is bit size treats.........
I am going to try moving some with the JD dump trailer to see how much work it is. I might rent power a skidsteer, how the lawn holds up will dictate if I make trips with it or a trailer.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Thank you @Theycallmemrr
> Yesterday I got a chipdrop delivery thanks to you making me aware of it.
> Stuff I got is pretty nice, plan is to put a deep layer in the veggie garden.
> Trouble is the puppy thinks it is bit size treats.........
> I am going to try moving some with the JD dump trailer to see how much work it is. I might rent power a skidsteer, how the lawn holds up will dictate if I make trips with it or a trailer.


@BobLovesGrass 
I glad it worked out for you. For the price and quantity it cannot be beat. :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Lawn tractor roasted the drive idler pulley so I got nowhere with the project today. The stud for the pulley began to spin and I spent 2 hours before it began to rain and couldn't get the pulley off.
Yt4000 Craftsman if anyone has any tips.

On the Chipdrop thing. I offered to pay to $20 and I don't think I even got billed for that.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I would love to find wider tire and rim for these carts. Due to the narrow rim profile that's basically the only tire that will fit. I think with a wider tire it'll roll even easier and not sink into the grass or softer material or even sand as much.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Measure the axle diameter and I bet you can find other options complete on rims at Harbor Freight or Northern Tool.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Measure the axle diameter and I bet you can find other options complete on rims at Harbor Freight or Northern Tool.


Ok, I'll check it out, but the axle is super narrow.


----------

